# 125 Gallon Tank Project



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Some of you may remember me previously asking for your thoughts on me putting a 125 gallon aquarium on the third floor of our house. 
Well its partially set up, and nothing has collapsed yet  so I thought I'd share a few photos in thanks of your help.

We ran into some technical difficulties, so the tank isn't quite completed yet. Will finish tomorrow, and the fish will be added then. 
It isn't completely filled yet, as you may notice. Don't mind the bubbles, I tried to get rid of as many as I could, but they are still covering the back wall.
(if the pics are really big, I apologize)










































I'm thinking that I need more plants.... maybe some small ones for the foreground. Otherwise I'm not gonna lie, I think it looks really good. Like a river, which my loach will love


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi there.

i love the way you have scaped your tank. if you do plan to introduce more plants, i suggest something for the background and probably dwarf hair grass in the for ground. you could also consider Ricca, which works well as floating plant.

over all i give it a 9.

Cheers.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Pleco you are so good at aquascaping your tanks its borderline amazing. 
You should seriously consider a job either with some aquascaping business, some fashion/designing business, or even starting your own of either lol
I thought I was pretty good but you have an eye on you.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

The tank looks great! Can't wait to see some shots of it with fish swimming around.  Wish I had an actual tank that size. 
What do you plan on adding to it?
I'll have to have you try and spiff up my "fish rescue pool", lol. Having troubles with that part...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

beautiful tank! rocks are so hard to place and make them look good i get really OCD about it. You should put on an all black background everything would stick out soooo well. i wont use anything but all black anymore.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I agree, awesome job!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Me too  Great tank nice job!


Matt


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
Yes, I will definitely be getting a black background. But all those extra things will have to wait, as I am in SUPER dept to my parents with this tank. Once I pay them back, then I will start getting some other things


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Gorgeous! We have a 60g but plan to upgrade when we finish our basement. We're thinking something around a 150 or 200.


----------

